# Running Hott



## wallgood358 (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently bought a gaming case and transplanted my system into it. My system is an Amd Athlon Xp 3200+ in an Asus A7V8X-La Mobo, with a 2 cd drives, 2 Hard drives, A muti card interface in place of floppy disk, a Pci audio card and wireless lan card. When i run Speedfan, it shows 4 temps, Temp1, Temp 2, Hd0, and Temp 1. Now the first temp one i know is my Cpu, and i have control over that fan speed. I am curious as to what the second temp is referring to and the second temp 1. Both the Temp 2 and the second temp 1 are showing fire icons next to their temps. I have the factory cpu fan and heatsink, a single speed rear case fan attached to my secondary mobo fan port, a front case fan and a side case fan. All factory installed, all drawing air from the case and blowing it out. Now with this many fans, i assumed i would have no heat issues. What is the best fan config to have to help lower this temp?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The front fan should be blowing into the case.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The second unlisted temperature sensor is probably referring to the Case temperature (if it's lower than the CPU temperature by a good margin). Could you post the temperature and fan readouts in SpeedFan for us to take a peek at? 

In terms of fan configuration, the front fan(s) should draw in air and the side/back fans should push air out.

There are a couple extremely cheap things you can also do to help keep your system temperature down, such as blowing out the dust inside the case using a can of compressed air (computer stores and office supply stores are two common examples of those who sell them) and cleaning up the cables inside by tying them together in cleaner bundles to improve airflow.


----------

